# Avatar: The Last Airbender?



## Minish (Dec 3, 2009)

I just wanted to know whether anybody watches/has watched this, and without spoiling anything tell me whether they like it or not? :D

I've always been interested in watching it, I just can't be arsed if it's going to turn out that it's crap. And nobody I know at all has seen it, so... can anyone here recommend it?


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 3, 2009)

Er, are you referring to the series or the movie? The series are quite original, in my opinion. It's basically about four different civilisations, each influencing it's own one-of-the-four ancient elements (Fire, Earth, Air and Water). The storyline is also nice, and somewhat heart-rending at times. I won't give anything else away, and definitely recommend it.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 3, 2009)

Avatar is a huge favorite of mine, actually. It balances comedy and serious, really well-done character development nicely, and there's a healthy dosage of snark in addition to the super serious saving the world thing. I don't really describe it well, but I would say that I highly, highly recommend it. It can be watched online pretty easily too, or if you're the kind of person who prefers to get the DVDs they're not hard to find, what with its popularity.

Less coherent summary: yesssss, watch it! <3


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 3, 2009)

boring overrated crap


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 3, 2009)

Watershed said:


> boring overrated crap


oh u. always with teh negativity and stuff.

Anyways, I'm going to go out and say that it is Nick's best series at the moment. As said above, it has a decent blend of comedy and seriousness, though in the latter part of the second book and pretty much the entirety of the third book it tends to get a little more serious.

Still, I recommend it. It is a nice departure from Nick's usual lineup of cartoons.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 4, 2009)

Watch it now. Go. Right now.

Well _I_ like it. Flying six-legged bison, teen angst, and a _boomerang_; what's not to like?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 4, 2009)

I've only seen bits and pieces but I've liked what I've seen. c:


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 4, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Watch it now. Go. Right now.
> 
> Well _I_ like it. Flying six-legged bison, teen angst, and a _boomerang_; what's not to like?


Flying six-legged bison, teen angst and a boomerang.


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 4, 2009)

Martial arts too. Don't forget.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah; it's really cool that all the bending moves are from real martial arts forms. I got into the show because my karate teacher recommended it, actually.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes. It's awesome. Cool worldbuilding, fun characters with dimensions, lots of Eastern mythology, plenty of humour, really epic season finales. Watch it.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 5, 2009)

IDK why don't you just watch it? I liked it, but that's really irrelevant. 

You can't tell you're going to like something through other people's opinions.


----------



## Minish (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, guys! :D

Tailsy: Because I can't be arsed finding somewhere I can watch it (it definitely won't be on any of my crappy TV channels, and I don't know if it's easy to find online), so I planned to buy it if I got good enough recommendation. While it was pretty cheap to buy season 1, I still don't want to spend twenty quid on something that might turn out bad. :/

And I _can_ tell, I have the same tastes as some people on here, their opinions aren't irrelevant. Might as well at least ask.

Thanks guys, I ended up getting it :D It's very good so far (and not boring at all).


----------



## Barubu (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, GO WATCH THIS NOW! Don't wait until tomorrow, don't quickly finish whatever you're doing and go watch it, don't even open a new tab! Stop what you're doing on the forums right now and _*watch it*_!Awesome art, cool storyline, and awesome plot twists._*NOWNOWNOWNOWNOW*_!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 8, 2009)

> Tailsy: Because I can't be arsed finding somewhere I can watch it (it definitely won't be on any of my crappy TV channels, and I don't know if it's easy to find online), so I planned to buy it if I got good enough recommendation. While it was pretty cheap to buy season 1, I still don't want to spend twenty quid on something that might turn out bad. :/


it's not that hard to look. try a few major streaming sites. and if that fails, I can almost certainly guarantee that it'll be up for download somewhere.

even if you don't watch the whole series online, it's a good idea to watch a couple of episodes first to see if it's worth spending money on.

oh and I have nothing particular to say about Avatar. the whole "western cartoons trying to be anime" thing doesn't really appeal to me. however, according to wiki they employ experts on Asian culture to make sure that they haven't accidentally named the main character "Inherited Genital Disease" in Mandarin or w/e, so I guess that earns them a bit of cred.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2009)

It's not bad for "Western Anime".


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't quite get why "western anime" is supposed to be in any way descriptive in terms of the quality of the show, to be honest. Is it automatically worse/better/anything because the art style looks kind of similar to the predominant art style in a country it does not actually originate from? What does being "western anime" say about it, exactly, in your opinion? Really, I'm honestly curious, because when people complain about this show they almost always seem to bring up that it's "western anime" as if that in itself is some sort of a self-explanatory fundamental flaw, while I cannot picture anything at all about this show that would be obviously improved by being less anime-inspired, and in general it seems to me to do a pretty good job of mixing the best of both worlds.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 11, 2009)

Quite frankly, anime in of itself is used incorrectly. ALL cartoon animation is called ANIME. Yes, even SPONGEBOB. The only reason why I myself refer to Japanese animation as anime is cause the only other short alternative is Japanimation(which is technically more correct because this is the word originally used in America to describe anime AND is primarily used in Japan to describe anime) sounds a little offensive. And stupid.


----------

